# Snowball / White Pearl shrimp videos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Iv'e got these shrimps less than a week ago and made a video in a first day.

Look at it here: Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white shrimp video


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Iv'e got these shrimps less than a week ago and made a video in a first day.
> 
> Look at it here: Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white shrimp video


instant movie star


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, they are still small. However, look good.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh they are beauties! Did u import these?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.

No, I got them locally. I'm actually trade my yellow shrimps to this white shimps


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome! 
Are they easy to care for like cherries? 
I love em!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice shrimp!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Awesome!
> Are they easy to care for like cherries?
> I love em!


Right, they supposed to be similar.
BTW, blue pearl shrimps were selectively bred from them


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

red tiger tank, I see =P


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> red tiger tank, I see =P


Yes, snowballs are together with red tigers.
In 1-4 days we should find out whether red tigers easy to breed or not


----------

